# Walnut Barn door (in progress)



## GeorgeS (Jul 9, 2015)

Been working on a barn door for my basement we just had finished. The wife wanted something to add interest in the hallway so I suggested a we build a 6'x7' barn door to cover the 5' opening into the unfinished area. Here are some shots of the frame. I'm hoping to run the boards for the inside through the jointer this weekend. I plan to run the boards an a 45 on both sides into the middle.









Oh and I had to take a break from the hand plane to turn a little bit on a bowl.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 9, 2015)

Good looking projects and nice foot shot too !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 9, 2015)

I know, those damn feet are always under me!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 9, 2015)

That sounds like a cool project, is it going to slide to the side? Nice lookin' shop BTW


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 10, 2015)

Door is going to look really nice. Be sure to show us the final product. Chuck


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 10, 2015)

@barry richardson Yes sir it is going to slide on a track. I got luck and found 19' of track and 4 hangers for $200! Thanks for comment on the shop, it's a bit of a mess right now.

@Nature Man I sure will!


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 10, 2015)

You got a lot of irons in the fire. That natural edge bowl is interesting given the placement of the pith. Looks like it's a crotch piece so the pith would be from the branch? I suppose there's another on the other side too?

Graybeard


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 10, 2015)

@Graybeard You sir are correct on all counts! It is a crotch piece and there is another on the other side.


There is my nasty little catch in the lip. I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to fix that. It's all good, I chaulk it up to experience!


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 10, 2015)

Lots more cherry where that came from, George. Practice/experience is not only good it's fun. I was choppin on some cherry today also. 

Cool door, by the way.


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 10, 2015)

@Tom Smart Thank you sir! That is actually Bradford Pear. My neighborhood planted a bunch of them years ago when they built all the houses here and this time every year a ton of them either loose branches or the whole tree is lost to splitting branches at the crotch in storms. Which usually takes out the side of the tree.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 10, 2015)

Ah, ok. But that bark does look like cherry. The Bradfords are indeed really fragile, especially in the ice storms around here.


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 10, 2015)

I have a big ole branch of weeping cherry in the back too that I picked up on CL. It does have similar bark for sure.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 10, 2015)

Spent Wednesday with several guys from the turning club cutting down a large wild cherry and an ash tree. The ash was pretty much fire wood but the cherry is bowl blanks for an upcoming class. We have another large ash tree to do once we get our strength back. 

You should join us at the Catoctin Area Turners.


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 10, 2015)

I would love to do that! I have to get off the pot and make the time! It's so hard to do it all especially with little ones!


----------



## Tom Smart (Jul 10, 2015)

It truly is. 

Www.catoctinareaturners.org

Check it out George. Next meeting is Thursday at 6:30 in Leesburg.


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for the reply George. Doing some natural edge bowls too and they're a different critter. With that piece of wood you had lots of grain going on. I've got some like that with chips and they hold stuff just fine. As long as the management is happy, all is well.

Graybeard


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 11, 2015)

@Graybeard I hear you on the happy management!


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 13, 2015)

Small amount of progress this weekend. Had lots of family time with my daughter and then she got sick on Sunday. I snuck in a little time on Saturday after teaching my nephew how to make a sub box and how to wire in an amp and said sub box.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 25, 2015)

Got anymore work done, cool looking project.


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 25, 2015)

@Gixxerjoe04 Just got back from OBX and put in a day's work. Just need to do some clean up on the front and clean and repainted the hangers and track. Anyone have any ideas on a good product to strip the hangers and track?

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jul 25, 2015)

Coke might work haha, at least you didn't get eaten by a shark on your trip.


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 25, 2015)

LOL on the coke! The boss was watch me and the kids! Every time we ventured too far she let me know real quick! Trust me!!


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 1, 2015)

More progress this weekend. I got the track and the hangers cleaned up and resprayed. Then was able to get the backer board and the track hung. The hallway is long and a little narrow so pictures are hard to get all the way down the hall. The track ended up being about 13.5' long. The door has been finished with Lindseed Oil. Pardon the mess in the unfinished area. Been working on the door so much I havent stopped to start organizing when the finishing of the basemewnt was done. We stored everything back there while the work was in progress. Now I need to hang the door and get started organizing! Then on to the bar in the theater room.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 2, 2015)

That is coming out sweet George! I love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Aug 2, 2015)

Maybe I will try to make a similar door for my workshop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks guys! It's been a drawn out project because of summer trips and only getting a few hours here and there but I have really enjoyed building it!


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 2, 2015)

Very nice ! I like the little sap you left on some of the boards !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 2, 2015)

@manbuckwal I did too! I even have some worm eaten boards on there as well. I guess it's a slightly refined barn door LOL.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Aug 4, 2015)

It's done, just need to tighten up the bolts in the hangers. I bought the nylon insert bolts and the carriage bolts have nothing to grab so J need to buy some regular nuts and put some lock washers behind them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

